# 2008 F250 hideaways



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

Anyone put these whelen 6 port 90w strobes on a 2008 regular cab F250? Where do you usually put the box? Can I hook up to my outfitter switches? Any and all help would be much appreciated. Thanks boys...and girls.


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

well i don't know about the 08's but i have a 96 and the box is velcroed right behind my drivers seat in the corner. then i made a little bracket and used an existing bolt right above the 4wheel drive lever. hope this helps


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

pushin 4 u;577424 said:


> Anyone put these whelen 6 port 90w strobes on a 2008 regular cab F250? Where do you usually put the box? Can I hook up to my outfitter switches? Any and all help would be much appreciated. Thanks boys...and girls.


i did them on a 2000 f350 and from looking at my dealer working with the 08 fords to put plows on i dont see why it wouldnt be a problem. id go with them in the turn signals up front and the reverse lights in the rear, maybe even an amber bulb in there but clear will work. i put the power supply behind my passenger seat on the floor by the ford factory jack and it sat right in there and had no wheres to slide. yes you can hook them up to your upfitter swithces just got to wire them up to them. good luck with the install, and make sure you have long enough strobe cables, when i had the h/aways i used 20 ft. in rear, and 15 ft. up front, much better to have extra cable.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Put the box on the floor or the back wall behind the passengers seat. The upfitter switches are 4 orange wires up under the dash with blunt cut ends. Use these to power the activation wires on the supply and run the pos on the supply to the battery.

Also, up front, bulbs in the turn signal, to the inside of the existing light.
In the back, go in the taillight and the empty reflector space below it. They won't fit in the reverse lights....trust me on that one.


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

*Thank You All!!!*

JD and LPLC thank you for the help and Blue Line...Holy Crap those pictures are EXACTLY what I need. I never thought to put the box behind one of the seats, I would've zip-tied the thing under the dash but if the wires are that short after routing, behind the seat is perfect!!! Thank you boys again.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

np bud, good luck with the install and have fun, remember to take a vid when your done if you can. if you have any questions dont be afraid to post em, or pm blue line , he installs lights and has a vast knowledge to help.


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

LPLC and Blueline thanks again...I finally got them in.!!!! I was an a$$ and muscled them into the reverse lights. First I drilled a 5/8 inch hole and them dremeled them to fit. It turned out prettier than I thought it would since the lights don't sit flush, but I put the foam gasket on it and a some blue RTV and it looks almost good. When I get camera back from daughter I'll post pics..


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

if you were really daring. Put them in the Fog lights in the front. Very tight fit, But OMG with the chrome housing in the back and the tight space, the amber is unreal. i have 4 in my front, and 2 700 series tube strobes in the back.


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

*more lights*

the more lights for the a$$e$ i mean masses to see the better!!!!! although the more lights you have and the more beers they have when your trying plow makes for a very interesting night.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

it has been suggested that drunks actually will drift into a flashing light because it kind "hizmatizes" them...


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

It has actually been proven!!! makes the cost facter of hideaways versus the single magnetic strobe kind of funny in a sick way...spend more money,possibly get hit...spend less and possibly not hahaha!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

haha glad to hear you got them in, there not too bad to install once you get going...  i looked forward to seeing some pics..


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

*soon*

I got the camera back...now lovely daughter needs to find the patch cord...need cord because having issues with card...


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Buddy of mine put them in his '08 and he's very happy. I have a set if you still need 'em.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Personally, I would have taken BlueLine's advice and not tried that.......you are pretty daring with your brand new truck.....


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

That lense that blue line was holding didnt look like an '08, it looked like a pre '08 tail light......I think


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

no that was a 08 tailight. the part that looks misleading is that he put tube in the reflector housing on the bottom which is where the rev lights in on the older style lights. the 08s the rev light is on the top.


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

stroker is right...this technology thing is killing me....still have to post the pics....gicon...i was thinking bout this the whole time that the $2 bit was going thru my taillight...any info on how to get all that damn plastic out of the lenses? front or back...the more i think i got it all ...more shows up!


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

A big powerful shop vac and compressed air combined with gravity. 

Its tough, especially with the new clear lenses where you can see everything.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Make sure you rub the circle with your fingers so it is smooth, thats where some of it is hiding, than blow it out with a compressor or vac it out. Def dont use water though.....


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Gicon;604468 said:


> Make sure you rub the circle with your fingers so it is smooth, thats where some of it is hiding, than blow it out with a compressor or vac it out. Def dont use water though.....


Very good advise! I was told to just fill em up with water and when you dump them they come right out. NOT!


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Fill up the holes with water, then put the strobe tube in. Seal it tight. The more water inside the hole, the brighter the strobe looks. Its almost like Fiber Optics........


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

or you can blow them out with compressed air.. i would say never put water into something thats supposed to be watertight


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

i did the compressed air and to my belief it all went bye-bye...until i turned it over and wala...all came back. I will try the ballet of the air and vac...hope neighbors don't see me!!!LOL


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Pushin I have never ever had as much trouble as you are having doing what you are trying to do. Are you sure your not doing something wrong??????? It shouldnt be this long of a process, and this many posts to get the ***** out of the hole.....You need me to get on the next flight out of here, into Illinois to help you out???


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

*lights*

u really don't know how i work in the off season....slow and sloppy...LOL the reason it takes me so long is that when ford designed the marvelous headlights they didn't take into consideration that some a-hole like me would be drilling holes into them. so when i put them in and i am (impatient) i had to put them back together and see...of course! and i haven't gotten around to getting them back out to clean...my off season life sucks!!!!!! give me snow!!!!!


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Pushing, I hear you. It does take a while, especially if you want to get it ALL out, it takes forever, and is sometimes impossible because of where the pieces can get stuck.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Pushin, just go buy a new truck and start all over again. Simple solution.


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

*ouch!!!*

thanks gicon...wife seen that post and said no way in hell!!! LOL Blue Line it does take forever thats why i gave it up and said i'll do it later well u know how long later is...If you guys like u blueline are into wiring...i posted DRL issues in the western thread...any help would be awsome...b&b gave some good advice...never hurts to have to much...Thanks Guys


----------

